# Recurve archers - What arrows for indoor (20yds/18m, 25m)?



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Recurve Archers,

I see compound shooters using 27/64" arrows indoors for NFAA tournaments (Easton 2712's, Full Bore, etc.)

1. What arrows do revurve archers use for the NFAA tournaments (where 27/64" is the largest permitted diameter)?

2. What arrows do recurve archers use for FITA indoor tournaments (where 23/64" is largest permitted diameter)?


...or do you shoot the same arrows as you do for outdorr tournaments?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

for years I shot fat aluminums 2114. They worked best for me at 18 M. My two top club members went 1, 3 at the JOAD and US target indoors shooting 2314 X7 on the three spot faces. However, our Ohio state indoor has a 25M event on the first day. I found that when I made poor shots, those heavy aluminum arrows dropped into the 7 or 6 ring. So I tried one year shooting ACCs which were much faster. My 25M scores went up (though my best score ever in that tournament was using X7's but that was one of those days where I would have shot well with anything) and my 18M scores stayed about the same. 

I set up a bow just for indoors so I don't deal with the situation of not wanting to retune for indoors (which is why I see lots of people shooting their x10s or ACE's indoors)


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Full Length 2314 for NFAA traditional for me.

-Grant


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'll be shooting my outdoor rig for indoor this year. I for some reason see the indoor season as a long training session for next years outdoor


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

Carbontech Hippo's with 3" vanes and ~140 grain points. I was shooting my ACE's indoor, but after smashing up 6 over the past 2 seasons, I stopped. Probably should switch completely over to the 3 spot target as well....


----------



## icehaven (Nov 30, 2010)

I shoot my old a/c/g's for indoor and x10's for outdoor (recurve)


----------



## dramnara (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the input - much appreciated


----------

